

Ten Likely Events in 2008 - hhm
http://businessweek.com/bwdaily/dnflash/content/dec2007/db20071229_145447.htm

======
Tichy
About the web crash 2.0: what does it have to do with advertising dollars? My
thinking would be, either a service provides something worthwhile, or it
doesn't. Wouldn't that be a better determinant for it's future success?

------
ctkrohn
Crude oil at $100 already happened yesterday. (Granted, there was only one
trade done at that level).

